

MongoAdmin - admin interface for MongoDB I wrote using Django and Bootstrap - thomas-st
http://thomasst.ch/mongoadmin/

======
mdda
Damn - just what I had in mind for the upcoming NYC Mongo hackathon...
<http://www.10gen.com/events/NYC-MongoDB-Hackathon>

Nicely done. It would be cool to come up with some way to gather collection
characteristics, so that some fieldnames and/or value sets could by
dynamically autocompleted. Perhaps that's a revised idea for this weekend's
project.

~~~
thomas-st
Cool, you guys should consider extending MongoAdmin at the hackathon.

------
chalmerj
The filtering/search interface on this looks really interesting.

Recently I've been using (and am very happy with) RockMongo [1], a drop-in PHP
solution that doesn't require its own database.

[1]: <http://code.google.com/p/rock-php/wiki/rock_mongo>

------
mikey_p
Anyway to make this _not_ require a MySQL DB? It'd be awesome if it didn't
require any DB at all to run.

~~~
monstrado
You should be able to change it in the Django configuration file, from MySQL
to sqlite.

<https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/settings/>

------
aroman
+100, I've been on the verge of writing something like this for months now. I
dunno about Windows and OS X, but Linux doesn't have any native clients. I've
been using <https://github.com/agirbal/JMongoBrowser> for my desktop mongodb
query/admin/CRUD stuff, but it's horribly non-native, slow, a memory hog, and
the interface is really lacking. But it does work and is pretty feature-rich.

MongoAdmin looks exactly like what I want, and I have a lot of experience with
both django and bootstrap, so I'm especially happy that I'll be able to
navigate my way below the surface without much issue.

Great work, thank you!

------
jsherer
Seems similar to but more complete than Genghis, a single php file admin for
MongoDB: <http://genghisapp.com/>

------
madarco
Nice work! A feature that I'd like to see is to show the results in a table-
like structure.

MongoDB collections doesn't have a defined structure, but usually the
documents are all almost identical, and it would be useful to show them in a
table.

~~~
ojilles
If you order the columns then by %-populated then the really sparse columns
(exceptions) would by nicely out of the way, too.

~~~
mdda
This would make a nice heuristic for autocompletion too.

Related would be an SQLalchemy database structure crawler that would suggest
appropriate mongodb collection aggregation, based on the frequency of columns,
keys, etc.

------
EvanYou
Anyone know of a Mongo admin interface that runs on Node.js?

------
nodesocket
Nice work. Does it support connecting to a Replica Set? Have you thought about
turning this into a hosted solution?

~~~
thomas-st
Haven't tested it with replica sets, it will probably not work. You're free to
implement that though :)

I thought about making it a hosted service, but I wanted to release a minimal
version and see what the feedback is, so I decided to make it open source
instead of putting a credit card form on the page.

~~~
pixie_
That's cool. I've been split for a long time between close souring my stuff or
making it open. My gut wants the things I make to be free because I love
getting other people involved, but my brain wants to keep things closed so I
can make $$$. But really we all are decent programmers, finding work and
making money isn't a problem. If I had tons of cash I'd still spend my day
programming and the rest with family and friends. So what's the difference?
yay open source. Let the people who haven't figured 'it' out yet kill
themselves to make more money and then wonder why they still aren't happy ;)
/end rant

~~~
ericingram
Why do people seem to assume that open source != $$$?

One of the biggest problems I have with open source is finding help fixing
problems and just getting support in general. I'm happy to pay $$$ for
software as a service, key word "service". Open source is a value add to SaaS,
not the other way around!

~~~
pixie_
Why do people assume everyone can make money off open source software by
offering support service?

~~~
bmelton
I don't think he meant making money through supporting the service -- rather,
you can make money for software as a service. Unrelated, that may or may not
require offering support.

In addition, there are TONS of people making money off of open source. Hell,
that's the business model of almost every web hosting service in the world. No
reason you couldn't.

------
vijayrawatsan
Its quite nice.. :)

------
azat_co
Nice work, thanks!

------
zalew
great work, just what I need. +1

